# L.E.D recessed light fittings



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

LED isn't moving in Canada.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

I know a lot of supermarkets are moving to LEDs, but in domestic, they was a spate of gu 10's blowing within less then 100 hours of being fitted, must of been a really bad batch.. I still think in my opinion that dichroics are a lot more effective then the mains gu 10..


----------

